# Scale Model Spyker Le Mans Racecar Now Available



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Minichamps owned Spark has now added Spyker's C8 Spyder GT2R #83 LM to their lineup. The silver and orange GT car was Audi-powered when it contested last year's 24 Hours of Le Mans, 12 Hours of Sebring and the European Le Mans Series. For those super into racing or super into Audi, this might be right up your alley.
* Spark Model Cars *


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Scale Model Spyker Le Mans Racecar Now Available ([email protected])*

sweet!


----------



## johnwaynes (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Scale Model Spyker Le Mans Racecar Now Available (2035cc16v)*

that was a wonderful race car!


----------

